# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Coste de la energía en España

## pablovelasco

"España es uno de los países europeos que más ha invertido en energías renovables. Solamente Alemania y Dinamarca se sitúan por encima de nuestro país en la clasificación que relaciona las instalaciones abiertas con el número de habitantes.

Como apunta WUWT, apuesta tiene importantes implicaciones en términos de costes. De hecho, los precios de la electricidad que soportamos en nuestro país están en el "top 5" europeo, solamente por detrás de Dinamarca, Alemania, Italia e Irlanda.

¿Qué pasa si analizamos al mismo tiempo los datos del primer gráfico con los del segundo? Cruzando el grado de penetración de las renovables con los precios que soportan los hogares nos encontramos con una correlación del 84% entre ambos indicadores:

Esto significa que España es el tercer país menos competitivo en este campo, como podemos ver en la gráfica anterior. Países como Francia, Estados Unidos o Finlandia se sitúan en el escenario contrario: menos inversión en renovables... y menos costes energéticos."

Imágenes:






http://www.libremercado.com/2015-08-...ta-1276554314/

De libertad digital. Ahí pueden ver el original.

----------

